# best way to tag tshirts



## mauri9000 (Mar 26, 2011)

I think tagging t shirts by sublimating info on them, i dealy on poly or poly contton mixes ofcourse.
any comments?


----------



## 4-eyed_fabrick (Jun 10, 2009)

screenprinting would be another option for me


----------



## mauri9000 (Mar 26, 2011)

that's true, especially for cottons. i find it cheaper from the manufacturing standpoint and even more comfortable to wear. of course some people are still looking for tags and well... i'm on hot pursuit for an economical option


----------

